# CSS überschreiben



## Eli- (26. Februar 2011)

hi,

also ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe eine Webseite bei Jimdo ( DemonWars.de )

Jetzt will ich den weißen Hintergrund durch eine Grafik ersetzen.
Den Code, den ich dafür im Head einsetzen muss, habe ich:


```
<style type="text/css">

div#cc-tp-wrapper {
background:url("hier den Link einfügen") repeat-y scroll right top white !important;}

</style>
```

Dass funkitoniert auch, normalerweise:
Jetzt ging es aber nicht, weil die Seite schon eine Hintergrundgrafik hat (eine weiße)
Und der Code dazu ist im Head, den kann ich aber nicht bearbeiten/löschen.

Jetzt ist meine Frage:wie kann man den Code oben so ändern, dass er den anderen überschreibt?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

PS: Den Code im Head, den kann ich leider noch nicht posten, da ich nicht weiß ob ich so was darf ( ist ja von Jimdo) Aber ich hab bei denen schon angefragt, und werde ihn hier posten, wenn ich die erlaubnis habe.

Lg
Dennis


----------



## SpiceLab (27. Februar 2011)

Eli- hat gesagt.:


> Jetzt will ich den weißen Hintergrund durch eine Grafik ersetzen.
> Den Code, den ich dafür im Head einsetzen muss, habe ich:
> 
> 
> ...


Für das Gelingen ist neben dem gleichlautenden / -namigen Selektor (hier wohl *div#cc-tp-wrapper*) in den Stylesheets grundsätzlich die Stelle (Codezeile) entscheidend, an der das CSS geladen wird; es muß im Quellcode nach dem zu überschreibenden Stylesheet  folgen, damit der Browser  die enthaltene CSS-Regel überschreibt.

Im Header des HTML-Docs etwa so:


```
<head>
    <!-- Vorgegebenes CSS -->
    <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="style.css" />
    <style type="text/css">
        /* Dein CSS */
    </style>
    ...
</head>
```

Oder direkt im CSS-Code, falls zugänglich, dann aber ohne <style></style>-Tag, und auch dort im Anschluß der existierenden Deklarationsblöcke:


```
/* Vorgegebenes CSS */
div#cc-tp-wrapper  { ... }

/* Dein CSS */
div#cc-tp-wrapper  { ... }
```


----------



## Eli- (27. Februar 2011)

hi,
also erstmal danke für deinen post, nur leider kann ich überhaupt nichts am vorgegebenen Code ändern, ich hab zwar meinen code ganz nach oben im Headbereich gemacht, aber es hilft nichts.
Außerdem ist der code im vorgegebenem Head anders, als der meine.
Ich weiß nicht ob ich das posten darf. Ich würde es dir ja per pn schicken, aber das geht nicht.

Lg und schon mal danke
Dennis


----------



## SpiceLab (27. Februar 2011)

Eli- hat gesagt.:


> nur leider kann ich überhaupt nichts am vorgegebenen Code ändern, ich hab zwar meinen code ganz nach oben im Headbereich gemacht, aber es hilft nichts.


Und in welcher Reihenfolge folgen die Styleheets im HTML-Header? Deines muß nach dem existierenden folgen!




Eli- hat gesagt.:


> Außerdem ist der code im vorgegebenem Head anders, als der meine.
> Ich weiß nicht ob ich das posten darf.


Dann mach Dich schlau.




Eli- hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde es dir ja per pn schicken, aber das geht nicht.


 PNs sind  genau aus solchen Gründen grundsätzlich bei mir deaktiviert.


----------



## Eli- (27. Februar 2011)

1.das tut es leider nicht. Es ist ganz am Ende, und das wo es drin steht, ist in der mitte.

2.Hab ich, es hat nur noch keiner geantwortet.

3. aha...


Lg
Dennis


----------



## SpiceLab (27. Februar 2011)

@1. 

Wie der Header-Code konkret lautet, sich im Detail zusammensetzt, weiß ich nicht, aber wie es  vom technischen Ansatz her grundsätzlich funktioniert, hab ich dir anhand der  beiden Code-Varianten (HTML- oder CSS-Umsetzung) gezeigt, und dich darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass der zu überschreibende Eigenschaftswert auch einen gleichlautenden / -namigen CSS-Selektor in beiden Stylesheets voraussetzt.

Ist dem nicht so, funktioniert's auch nicht.


----------



## SpiceLab (27. Februar 2011)

Eli- hat gesagt.:


> ich hab zwar meinen code ganz nach oben im Headbereich gemacht, aber es hilft nichts.


Bei mir schon - der rechte graue Streifen ist dein  alternatives Hintergrundbild "bg datenbank hover.png".




Ergo: Browsercache leeren, Seite neu aufrufen.


----------



## Eli- (27. Februar 2011)

hi,

das ist falsch. Da habe ich gerade ein paar neue Style ausprobiert. Jetzt habe ich wieder den eigentlichen, und da geht es nicht.


----------



## SpiceLab (27. Februar 2011)

Eli- hat gesagt.:


> das ist falsch.


Nö  



Eli- hat gesagt.:


> Da habe ich gerade ein paar neue Style ausprobiert. Jetzt habe ich wieder den eigentlichen, und da geht es nicht.


Weil die ID-Bezeichner Deiner <div>-Tags im HTML-Code nicht mehr mit der abgelichteten funktionstüchtigen Variante übereinstimmen 

Aus:


```
<div id="cc-tp-wrapper" class="cc-content-parent">
```

wurde nun aktuell:


```
<div id="wrapper" class="cc-content-parent">
```

In Deinem CSS benennst Du das Element aber weiterhin so:


```
div#cc-tp-wrapper {...}
```


----------



## Eli- (27. Februar 2011)

also ich vermute das du damit meinst, ich soll den Code umändern in div#wrapper ,oder irr dich mich?
wenn nicht, dann funktioniert es nicht.


----------



## SpiceLab (27. Februar 2011)

Eli- hat gesagt.:


> also ich vermute das du damit meinst, ich soll den Code umändern in div#wrapper ,oder irr dich mich?
> wenn nicht, dann funktioniert es nicht.


Wie herum Du den HTML- oder CSS-Code angleichst, bleibt Dir überlassen, weil technisch unerheblich.

Dass es entgegen Deiner Aussage dennoch funktioniert, hatten wir schon.


----------



## Eli- (27. Februar 2011)

ja ich habe ja den Code umbenannt, aber es geht nicht.
DemonWars.de
schaus dir an.


----------



## SpiceLab (27. Februar 2011)

Die Problemursache ist in diesem Fall (mit diesem verwendeten Code) ganz anderer Natur.

Webmaster FAQ -> CSS Warum passt sich die Boxenhöhe nicht dem Inhalt an?

In dem Post wird der deklarierte Rahmen nicht vollständig in der Höhe um die Box gezogen, analog dazu bei dir das Hintergrundbild nicht vertikal wiederholt.


----------



## Eli- (27. Februar 2011)

hi ok ich werds mir durchlesen, aber wieso wiederholt? es ist ja GAR nicht da


----------



## SpiceLab (27. Februar 2011)

Eli- hat gesagt.:


> aber wieso wiederholt? es ist ja GAR nicht da


Kommt letztlich auf's Gleiche heraus, weil das Element aus genanntem Grund (Beitrag) derzeit eine Höhe gleich null besitzt, die den Blick auf das Hintergrundmotiv nicht freigibt ;-)


----------



## Eli- (27. Februar 2011)

hi,
also ich habs mal versucht und einfach clearfix durch "cc-content-parent" ersetzt


```
.cc-content-parent:after {
content:".";
display:block;
height:0;
font-size:0;
clear:both;
visibility:hidden;
}
 
.cc-content-parent {display:inline-block;}
 
/* Hides from IE-mac \*/
* html .cc-content-parent {height:1%;}
.cc-content-parent {display:block;}
/* End hide from IE-mac */
```

Jetzt sieht man das Bild, aber 
1.ist das Untermenü nun weg
2. Beginnt das Bild ziemlich weit unten

Wie kann man das noch ändern

EDIT// Das Menü ist nur verdammt weit nach unten gerutscht (was auch nicht besser ist^^)


----------



## SpiceLab (27. Februar 2011)

Eli- hat gesagt.:


> hi,
> also ich habs mal versucht und einfach clearfix durch "cc-content-parent" ersetzt
> 
> 
> ...


Dass im Markup noch weitere Elemente mit diesem Klassennamen existieren, die diese "spezielle" Formatierung jedoch nicht erfordern, ist dir scheinbar entgangen.


----------

